# CHRISTCHURCH REBUILD> BRICK BY BRICK



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*










Febuary 22 2011. 12:51pm.

Christchurch was a beautiful, historic city. We all took it for granted. At that moment in time our city changed forever. 






New Zealands second largest city of 400,000 people had spent the previous months recovering from a 7.1 earthquake which came to us on September 4 2010. Even though its epicentre was over 30kms from the central city it caused considerable damage. Thankfully no one was killed, helped Im sure that it struck at 4:35am. 

The 6.3 earthquake which hit at lunchtime on Febuary 22 was a different story. It couldn't have happened at a worse time. Centred in the suburb of Lyttelton, and only 5 kilometres deep, it destroyed buildings across the city that were already weakend by the September shake. Whether you were in your office, stuck in traffic, in class, shopping downtown or sitting at home- no one was safe. 182 people lost their lives, an equal number suffered serious injury, 2000 were moderately injured, 25000 lost their homes. In the days following 70,000 people fled the city. The disaster is estimated to cost the New Zealand economy the equivalent of $13 billion US. Even today the central city remains off limits to the public and its thought 15% of the entire city area will be returned to nature.

As bad as all that is this is not want I want this thread to be about. I want to focus on the positive.

This thread is about our city as it rebuilds. We have a great future ahead of us as we build a new city. While I'll use this thread to show you the worst as it is now, I'll also remind you that whole suburbs somehow remained undamaged, where life got back to normal almost immediately. 

Our city will get back on its feet. It's going to take time. And I hope we'll see positive changes in this thread.

For now though our once beautiful city centre couldnt be uglier...





























































*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn, it's like a gost town...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

rebuilding the city brick by brick is absolutely a positive endevour,
a glimmer of hope that the city can be put back to its orginal self.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

joshsam said:


> Damn, it's like a gost town...


Exactly. Looking at places where people used to live, study, work and shop now empty. Its a disconcerting, scary, almost apocalyptic landscape.



capricorn2000 said:


> rebuilding the city brick by brick is absolutely a positive endevour,
> a glimmer of hope that the city can be put back to its orginal self.


I totally agree. That little mural really gives me hope for the cities future. I have no idea who put that up, but everytime I see it it makes me smile. 

Thanks for your comments guys.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

interesting pics Luka. Have the aftershocks stopped now and time for rebuild? Are there any shops or offices open around the mall areas or the square


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Excellent thread Milan.

This is Stonehurst right?
The main building totally gone now.



>


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Good idea for a thread Luka  I look forward to seeing CHCH bounce back better than ever


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Ghost town is really the key word here. Impressive pictures. But it´s nice to know the rebuilding in underway


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

eastadl said:


> interesting pics Luka. Have the aftershocks stopped now and time for rebuild? Are there any shops or offices open around the mall areas or the square


Thanks mate. Aftershocks still goin but they getting weaker. Its still very random though, you can go days without feeling one and then get 3 decent ones in the space of an hour. 

Slowly the economy is returning to the cbd were it can. Life is returning to buildings outside the cordon that werent damaged. Its reassuring to see an office with people inside again, or a cafe owner cleaning up getting ready to reopen. But these are in the fringe cbd neighbourhoods, still no access to the Square or Pedestrian Malls.



KIWIKAAS said:


> Excellent thread Milan.
> 
> This is Stonehurst right?
> The main building totally gone now.


Cheers Bruce. How did you pick the backpacker haven the Stonehurst from that picture! You are right, walking across that ground yesterday I found a French 2 euro coin and part of a Singapore Airlines boarding pass.



SYDNEY said:


> Good idea for a thread Luka  I look forward to seeing CHCH bounce back better than ever


Hi Sydney. Thanks for that, I just thought, this is too important a moment in time. As much as I dont like seeing it, it helps me to accept whats happened. And yes, I look forward to seeing the city back on its feet again. Some great ideas being proposed. My favourite is the idea to rebuild a Kiwi copy of Copenhagen.



Andre_idol said:


> Ghost town is really the key word here. Impressive pictures. But it´s nice to know the rebuilding in underway


You do see people. Usually army, police or demolition workers, and then the curious with their cameras. On the weekends the border of the red zone can get really busy with tourists and locals curious to see whats become of the cbd.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Milan Luka said:


> Hi Sydney. Thanks for that, I just thought, this is too important a moment in time. As much as I dont like seeing it, it helps me to accept whats happened. And yes, I look forward to seeing the city back on its feet again. Some great ideas being proposed. My favourite is the idea to rebuild a Kiwi copy of Copenhagen.


What a fantastic idea, the best example of how a city should be. Will Jan Gehl be involved at all ? CHCH should also look at Dresden. I spent a whole day looking through that thread, it is amazing how they have incorporated the "old" (newly built to resemble the old buildings that were lost) and the new. It is very inspirational .... you should send an email to CHCH Council and tell them to look at Dresden as well. It is all very exciting


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*High Street/Lichfield Lanes

The quirky bohemian part of town. Sometimes seedy, sometimes grubby but always colourful. One of my favourite parts of the city. Many old brick buildings housing vegetarian cafes, brothels, tattoo parlours, vodka bars- you get the picture. Becoming popular with hipsters living in newly converted loft style apartments.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

CHCH has just been rattled by a series of earthquakes again - is everything okay with you and yours - home still fine ? We are thinking of you :hug:


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Milan Luka said:


> Cheers Bruce. How did you pick the backpacker haven the Stonehurst from that picture! You are right, walking across that ground yesterday I found a French 2 euro coin and part of a Singapore Airlines boarding pass.


Hey dude. Just read about the aftershock. Hope you're OK. 

I've had business relations with Stonehurst for years and once stayed in one of the motel units to the right. The terracotta brown gave it away.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sad photos from Christchurch; looks like a ghost, deserted town  and more aftershock tremors too...

I hope the best for Christchurch and its people


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh my God, terrible news again. I feel sad for the people over there. Hope they get over it soon and can rebuilt those beautiful places!


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

The most damage is to old buildings, not the stronger new building.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

they had two 6.0 and a 6.5 quakes or aftershocks - more damage - I saw pics on Canadian TV - seems like it could be a while for things to get back to normal

best of luck and best wishes for all there

some pics and news: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...quake-Christchurch-airport-open-business.html


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

And it happened again  I´ve read 10 people are injured and I believe some of those damaged buildings are now even weaker. All the best.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

it really breaks my heart to see this once beautiful city in a deplorable state.
good luck for the reconstruction.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

great to see rebuilding underway. all the best to you guys, hope to visit you soon


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

On behalf of everyone in Christchurch thanks everyone for your words of support. Yes weve had a truly bumpy ride since 1pm yesterday.

A 5.7 and another 6.3 have caused even more damage, and one death. Dont forget the additional 86 aftershocks in the last 24 hours. 

I was in my car for the second one, stuck in gridlock- scarier than any rollercoaster ride you would ever pay. My home is ok and the power is back on, so time to update some more photos.

Cheers.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Colombo/Peterborough

Neither downtown nor suburbia the area around this intersection never really had an identity. Equal parts residential, business and foodie. You probably wouldnt have lived there if you could help it despite its proximity to the cbd. That said it was still a great place to sit with a coffee or grab some sushi and watch the world go by.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG , I hope they rebuild it old style!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I wonder when Christchurch will be again as before the earthquake: amazing, very nice town as it was.



tim1807 said:


> The most damage is to old buildings, not the stronger new building.


And what about those highrise hotels?


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> I wonder when Christchurch will be again as before the earthquake: amazing, very nice town as it was.
> 
> 
> And what about those highrise hotels?


We will have to wait until December to hear what the great Urban Planners are going to tell us.

At the moment we are in the middle of a HUGE public consultation process about the future - it's fantastic!!!

www.shareanidea.org.nz


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

*Holy Trinity - Avonside*



























































































The Parish Church Hall...


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Davee, thanks for updating. For the life of me I cant think where that church is? 

Im happy for any Christchurch forumers to add to this thread. Cant get out to everywhere myself.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

joshsam said:


> OMG , I hope they rebuild it old style!


Its all a bit up in the air after Mondays quakes. The powers that be dont want to say to much and as for the rest of us we are just waiting to see what they come up with.



christos-greece said:


> I wonder when Christchurch will be again as before the earthquake: amazing, very nice town as it was.


It looks like it'll be a while 5-10-? years. I've no doubt it will become a great city again. We all know though its going to be a different city. If you look at Napier and Hastings as a guide, they had a destructive quake in 1931, and suffered aftershocks for 5 years. The cities were rebuilt in the Art Deco style. Now they are beautiful places visited by deco fans the world over.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1266909&highlight=napier



Davee said:


> We will have to wait until December to hear what the great Urban Planners are going to tell us.
> 
> At the moment we are in the middle of a HUGE public consultation process about the future - it's fantastic!!!
> 
> www.shareanidea.org.nz


Its fair to say that many people are battle weary right now. So many have said they are going to 'pack it in and move'. While that is going to happen with some thankfully many will stay. Ive spoken with many who are commited to the rebuild and being a part of it.

Getting involved in the consultation has been a great thing for me. Focusing on the future. Feeling as though my ideas have been taken notice of.

Thanks for posting the link to shareanidea.org.nz too, everyone out there no matter where you are in the world, feel free to put in your 2 cents worth!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*The Groynes

This is a parkland area about 20 minutes drive north of the CBD. Vast network of waterways, walkways, forested areas that tourists dont know about but is very popular with the locals. Picnics, fishing, walking, its a great place to escape from the city. 

And a real respite from the pressures of the earthquake. Its where I go with my family to unwind. Christchurch is blessed with a beautiful natural environment, the Groynes is just one of many. But it's a special place for me, it reminds me why I chose to move to Christchurch.

Oh, and if you live out here, you are doing well for yourself.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. I love CHCH I had planned to move down there a few years ago, glad I didnt know but was genuinely sad when the quake happend. Glad to know you are safe though :cheers:

By the way is charlie b's backpackers still standing? I know the building opposite has been damaged cos ive seen it in one of ya pics


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Lovely winter walking pictures there Luka, brilliant. Is the new western bypass for the motorway going to impact on the rural landscape much?


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

*House Damage & Knox Church.........*

A real, autumn day - warm humid rain..... I was on my way to meet up with Luka to start our exploration of our devistated city hno:hno:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

The destruction is terrible. I hope they are able to rebuild rather than replace a lot of the older buildings


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

The future is going to be bright, but the consutation and debating process must first take place - please keep visiting, some of the pictures to come are truly horrid


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

That winter landscape is so familiar to where I live. If not for the picture wit the palms and the wooden telephone poles. it might as well be somewhere near where I live.

The other pictures give me a strange feel. Like it's never ever gonna be the same. I hope urban planners will do a great job!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

eighty4 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I love CHCH I had planned to move down there a few years ago, glad I didnt know but was genuinely sad when the quake happend. Glad to know you are safe though :cheers:
> 
> By the way is charlie b's backpackers still standing? I know the building opposite has been damaged cos ive seen it in one of ya pics


Thats right I remember you asking questions about a possible Christchurch move. 

No Charlie B's is no move. It was red stickered after the September quake. The photo you are talking about, it stood on the that now vacant block. If I'd have taken that photo a couple of weeks ago you would have seen the ruins.



Conor said:


> The destruction is terrible. I hope they are able to rebuild rather than replace a lot of the older buildings


We're also hoping so too. It seems there will be whole blocks that will be rebuilt from scratch. The mayor, the rebuilding authority are making the right noises about it being done to a high standard and just as important aesthetically pleasing.



Davee said:


> The future is going to be bright, but the consutation and debating process must first take place - please keep visiting, some of the pictures to come are truly horrid


True. We've got to remember this is just a temporary thing. And so many cities the world over have been through and will continue to go through similar. 



joshsam said:


> That winter landscape is so familiar to where I live. If not for the picture wit the palms and the wooden telephone poles. it might as well be somewhere near where I live.
> 
> The other pictures give me a strange feel. Like it's never ever gonna be the same. I hope urban planners will do a great job!


Belgium? Ive had a holiday there a few years ago and I loved it. Beautiful city centres, gorgeous countryside. Looking at some of the city scapes, I couldnt get my head around knowing some were complete rebuilds after the war. Another place we can look to for inspiration.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Avon River

Meandering throughout the central city is the River Avon. Its as famous to us as Hagley Park or the Cathedral. A real asset to the city, its almost a tourist attraction in its own right. Lunchtime, its banks are overrun by office girls. After dark, everyone from locals dining out, Japanese taking photos to teens snogging in the quiet corners. Relatively clean, its supports wildlife; home to eels, ducks, even brown trout. Since the quake the river has changed a little, its maintaining its course, but for now its water level seems to be fluctuationg, currently an extra foot deeper.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for all of the pix, it is so heart wrenching to see one of my favorite cities in this sad state  I don't know how you all do it but you are very strong to still have some faith in CHCH .... Do you honestly think that it can be saved ?


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks for all of the pix, it is so heart wrenching to see one of my favorite cities in this sad state  I don't know how you all do it but you are very strong to still have some faith in CHCH .... Do you honestly think that it can be saved ?


Sydney - honestly, from the deepest part of my heart - Christchurch will recover and will shine so brightly and succed in ways we can't even dream of at this dark time. It will truly be The Garden City - The City Most Beautiful :banana:

I remind everyone of the cities motto: Founded in Faith, Rich in the Fruits of Her Labour, Bold is Her Claim on the Future.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Davee said:


> Sydney - honestly, from the deepest part of my heart - Christchurch will recover and will shine so brightly and succed in ways we can't even dream of at this dark time. It will truly be The Garden City - The City Most Beautiful :banana:
> 
> I remind everyone of the cities motto: Founded in Faith, Rich in the Fruits of Her Labour, Bold is Her Claim on the Future.


I am so pleased to read that, when you see it on the news it looks as if it is a lost cause but as long as people stay committed to the city I am sure that you are right. Thanks Davee sweety :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I am watching those last photos, those tall buildings there: as i thought that they are OK but the fense on ground level, in the street means that they have (static) problems. But i cant see a problem in those buildings. Do you know if those buildings have problems or not?


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> I am watching those last photos, those tall buildings there: as i thought that they are OK but the fense on ground level, in the street means that they have (static) problems. But i cant see a problem in those buildings. Do you know if those buildings have problems or not?


We are waiting to here, some of them have already been Red Stickered, so we are just waiting for the Demolition Teams to come and take them down. Our man on the ground with keep us updated with pictures as that happens - wont he Luka........ ;-)


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

*Cathedral of the Blessed Sacrament*

One of the most stunning Cathedrals in the Southern Hemesphere - it's fate is now being decided by the Authorities hno:hno: One of the cities best loved treasures - I only hope it will be saved and rebuilt in a more stunning location


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

I have friends living in Christchurch, but after this recent quake they started to consider leaving the place. But good to read you locals here so optimistic, with that spirit I’m sure the city will bounce back.

What about these plans to build a “Kiwi copy of Copenhagen”? Guess it’s still a matter of public debate.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^^^^^^l |^^^^^^| |P
| ♥~♥ TRUCK ON CHRISTCHURCH! ♥~♥ ||”"”;..\___.
|……_______________| l______________l _||__|…, ]P
“(@)’(@)”""""""*l'(@)l'(@)l """"""""""""""(@)'(@)""""'(@)


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^^^^^^l |^^^^^^| |P
> | ♥~♥ TRUCK ON CHRISTCHURCH! ♥~♥ ||”"”;..\___.
> |……_______________| l______________l _||__|…, ]P
> “(@)’(@)”""""""*l'(@)l'(@)l """"""""""""""(@)'(@)""""'(@)


Hoorah for the KAAS!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Zanovijetalo said:


> I have friends living in Christchurch, but after this recent quake they started to consider leaving the place. But good to read you locals here so optimistic, with that spirit I’m sure the city will bounce back.
> 
> What about these plans to build a “Kiwi copy of Copenhagen”? Guess it’s still a matter of public debate.


Zdravo Zanovijetalo, kako si? Sad to see you friends are looking at leaving. But then I totally understand where they are coming from. There's no denying things are tough going here for most people right now.

The Copenhagen of NZ has been mentioned a few times. The main points being put forward is for a compact low rise high density cbd. Many mixed use buildings, traffic calming, everything within easy access. And get as many people living in the city centre as possible.

Hvala.



christos-greece said:


> I am watching those last photos, those tall buildings there: as i thought that they are OK but the fense on ground level, in the street means that they have (static) problems. But i cant see a problem in those buildings. Do you know if those buildings have problems or not?


The whole areas cordoned off for safety reasons. Yep plenty of building that look ok are undermined and will go, however there are still many which will be ok. For now, while everything is still a mess and where averaging about 8 aftershocks a day, its far too dangerous to let many business owners, let alone the general public into most of the central city.

And as Davee said, I'll be keeping things updated.



KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^^^^^^l |^^^^^^| |P
> | ♥~♥ TRUCK ON CHRISTCHURCH! ♥~♥ ||”"”;..\___.
> |……_______________| l______________l _||__|…, ]P
> “(@)’(@)”""""""*l'(@)l'(@)l """"""""""""""(@)'(@)""""'(@)


Thats gold. I love it! :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Cranmer Square

This inner city neighbourhood is a real gem. Mainly residential and just a few minutes walk to Cathedral Square, Hagley Park, exclusive schools and the cafes and boutiques of Victoria Street. This has always been a desirable place to live, although out of the price range of most.

Its suffered pretty hard in the series of earthquakes. Unfortunately this is one part of the central city that will look very different.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Milan Luka said:


> The whole areas cordoned off for safety reasons. Yep plenty of building that look ok are undermined and will go, however there are still many which will be ok. For now, while everything is still a mess and where averaging about 8 aftershocks a day, its far too dangerous to let many business owners, let alone the general public into most of the central city.
> 
> And as Davee said, I'll be keeping things updated.


Thanks Milan Luka  i will follow this thread every day to see any updates. I hope good updates... and btw:
how many people are in the city right now?


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

thanks for your photo updates Luka, very sad to see though


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Milan Luka said:


> Zdravo Zanovijetalo, kako si? Sad to see you friends are looking at leaving. But then I totally understand where they are coming from. There's no denying things are tough going here for most people right now.
> 
> The Copenhagen of NZ has been mentioned a few times. The main points being put forward is for a compact low rise high density cbd. Many mixed use buildings, traffic calming, everything within easy access. And get as many people living in the city centre as possible.
> 
> Hvala.


Hey Milan Luka, where did you pick up these Croatian phrases? You Croat originated? Related to that Botica guy? 
Anyway these friends I mentioned were for some reason really freaked out with that recent strong shake, although they were rather determined about staying in ChCh after that first most tragic one. What I can say is that I hope you will manage to built a city that resembles Copenhagen in a way, as when I visited I found it to be an ultra friendly and urban and walkable and organized place.

Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Man this is so heartbreaking  Thanks Luka, I know that this can't be easy for you but it gives people like us a better indication of what is really happening there. Hang in there mate and we can't wait to see you when you are up in Auckland :hug:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Thanks Milan Luka  i will follow this thread every day to see any updates. I hope good updates... and btw:
> how many people are in the city right now?


Thanks mate, more updates to come. 

As for the population right now? Its anyones guess really. Immediately after the Feb quake the population went from 400,000 down to about 330,000 overnight. Some people have come back but also more people are leaving too. Ive heard we are down to anywhere between 350k to 380k. Those numbers are still very fluid, everybody knows someone who has left town 'for good.'



eastadl said:


> thanks for your photo updates Luka, very sad to see though


Cheers Josh. Im hoping you can recognise some spots. And yeah I agree its really sad. We are all keeping our chins up but the place looks absolutely terrible on a grey winters day. 



Zanovijetalo said:


> Hey Milan Luka, where did you pick up these Croatian phrases? You Croat originated? Related to that Botica guy?
> Anyway these friends I mentioned were for some reason really freaked out with that recent strong shake, although they were rather determined about staying in ChCh after that first most tragic one. What I can say is that I hope you will manage to built a city that resembles Copenhagen in a way, as when I visited I found it to be an ultra friendly and urban and walkable and organized place.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated


Ja sam Hrvat! Well, my father anyway. Long historical connection between NZ and Dalmacija. And yeah I'll take the Copenhagen rebuild model, especially if we can import some of their women.



SYDNEY said:


> Man this is so heartbreaking  Thanks Luka, I know that this can't be easy for you but it gives people like us a better indication of what is really happening there. Hang in there mate and we can't wait to see you when you are up in Auckland :hug:


You're correct its not easy, every day I see an empty space where there used to be a beautiful building. Am getting used to the dust, noise, demolition crews, etc in the central city. While I agree it is heartbreaking I have to have faith that the new Christchurch will be a beautiful place again. We still have the river, the parks, and plenty of people commited to a future here.

And yes, Im looking forward to a break, have to have things settle here a little first before I can treat myself to a break. Cheers mate.


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Will be awesome to see Chch come back even better than before


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ Hey mate. Public consultation has closed. They're now brainstorming. Some rough ideas have been release, some great, some not so much. It wont be until years end will we have a proper idea of what shape the city will take. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Burwood and the Wetlands

Much of the Eastern Suburbs continue to be badly affected by the quakes. Originally swampland, most of which was drained for farming and then converted to housing estates as the city grew. In amongst the homes there are still vast pockets of wetlands which remained untouched. They give a great indication of what the entire eastside once looked like, and also explain why this land is so unstable. 

Walking through any of these neighbourhoods with a camera, when people are throwing out their carpets and digging up the liquefaction is not easy. A week following these photos being taken, the government announced a package to buy at least 5000 homes in this area. It was announced all of the houses you see in these shots will be demolished. With lakes and streams continuing to show up overnight there's no point fighting it, the entire area will be returned to nature.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If Christchurch wants to rebuild, they'll have to construct more buildings that are resistant to earthquakes, like those in San Francisco or Mexico City.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Wow. 5000 homes is allot of terrain. 
Thanks for the pics and the on the spot info Milan

All the best


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Victoria Street

An upmarket downtown neighbourhood. Home to boutique shopping, cafes, bars and the casino. Also a popular residential area. Once a very attractive neighbourhood, its looking very battered now. Usually very busy, its only now starting to see streetlife return. Most of the damaged buildings have been cleared, the casino is back up and running, some retail has reopened and the first new build has begun.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> If Christchurch wants to rebuild, they'll have to construct more buildings that are resistant to earthquakes, like those in San Francisco or Mexico City.


No one is in disagreement there. On the whole most of our buildings were, the fault lines under the city werent even known of 12 months ago. Despite the 8000 plus tremors we've had since September 4 most homes have stood up well. 



KIWIKAAS said:


> Wow. 5000 homes is allot of terrain.
> Thanks for the pics and the on the spot info Milan
> 
> All the best


That figure is just the start. Potentially another 2000 homes will also be aquired. That said, on the whole the owners of those homes are happy to be bought out so they can get out of the area. While an attractive place, its obvious it should never have been built on. Cheers Kiwikaas.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Milan Luka said:


> That figure is just the start. Potentially another 2000 homes will also be aquired. That said, on the whole the owners of those homes are happy to be bought out so they can get out of the area. While an attractive place, its obvious it should never have been built on. Cheers Kiwikaas.


How much will those people be paid ? I would be pretty pissed off if they didn't give me a before the earthquake market value price


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

hellospank25 said:


> How much will those people be paid ? I would be pretty pissed off if they didn't give me a before the earthquake market value price


That was the government plan actually - pre earthquake market prices so they can afford to move elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Good to see that you are still full steam ahead Luka ... will it be possible for you to tell us which of the buildings are going to be demolished when you post the pic or is it unknown ? I hope that all is well there Luka and that things are improving :colgate: :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I think the same... they are many buildings there (except of the obvious ones) which dont know if are OK or have problems.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

So sad . Such a shame


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Such devastation, but I'm sure this city will rise again and become even bigger and better, good luck!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

hellospank25 said:


> How much will those people be paid ? I would be pretty pissed off if they didn't give me a before the earthquake market value price





Svartmetall said:


> That was the government plan actually - pre earthquake market prices so they can afford to move elsewhere.


Hey Spanky, what Svarty said. It seems to be the fairest thing allround. 



SYDNEY said:


> Good to see that you are still full steam ahead Luka ... will it be possible for you to tell us which of the buildings are going to be demolished when you post the pic or is it unknown ? I hope that all is well there Luka and that things are improving :colgate: :hug:





christos-greece said:


> ^^ I think the same... they are many buildings there (except of the obvious ones) which dont know if are OK or have problems.


Hi Syd and Christos. Its a tough one to get a handle on. There's still some confusion as to what will be demolished and what can be worked on. For instance in the Victoria St photos only the Copthorne Hotel and Establishment (large apartment building) are confirmed demolished. Crowne Plazaand Victoria Mansions are wait and sees. The owners of the Peterborough Apartments have vowed to see it restored cost is something like $16 million. Apparently one of them happens to be Helen Clark.




DanielFigFoz said:


> So sad . Such a shame





IrishMan2010 said:


> Such devastation, but I'm sure this city
> will rise again and become even bigger and better, good luck!


While true, it is sad, I think we are over the worst of it. No ones in shock anymore, still lots of sadness about the situation. (Winter doesnt help). That said theres a definate feel that people are focused/committed to seeing things improve.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Merivale

A very nice neighbourhood, one of the cities 'old money' areas. Only a few minutes north of the city centre. This area has lost a few houses and churches, some retail on the main street, and theres been roading, sewerage damage. While theres still been a bit of damage, all up though Merivale has come through the quakes reasonably well. *


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a love/hate relationship with this thread - I hate seeing the damage and I also love seeing areas that I haven't seen, also, your last batch of pics fills me with hope. I am glad to see that there is still some level of normality :colgate: Thanks Luka :hug:

P.S. Here is a great little news STORY


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with this thread - I hate seeing the damage and I also love seeing areas that I haven't seen, also, your last batch of pics fills me with hope. I am glad to see that there is still some level of normality :colgate: Thanks Luka :hug:


I get you. Thankfully there's more to the city than just piles of rubble. I hope this thread reflects that. Doing this of course while staying truthful to the reality of what is Christchurch today. Keep visiting, while you might see sets that make you cry, I hope you'll be encouraged by others.

Love the link. Cheers.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

..


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Great pictures Luka - keep them coming.

Nice link Sydney!!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Southshore

This quiet suburb seems like another world. A narrow spit of land surrounded by water on three sides. I dont think its ever properly been developed, over the years it seems people just built homes anywhere, any style. It has such a peaceful laidback vibe, where stoners neighbour wealthy who neighbour surfers. Completely ignored by most locals- there would be many Christchurch folk who have never set foot here. Definately a slightly strange place, seems more like a quintessential Kiwi beach town rather than a city suburb. Once again a good day trip, and apart from the view across to the homes that have fallen off the cliffs across at Sumner, you can easily forget the city has suffered a quake.

And looking out over the ocean, next stop Chile!*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice update, Luka. It's actually nice to see that a sense of normality is returning to some areas. The only things that really hint at there being ongoing problems are the portaloos and the tanks outside with the alcohol wash. 

Keep your spirits up, guys!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Davee said:


> Great pictures Luka - keep them coming.
> 
> Nice link Sydney!!


Hope you enjoyed the Southshore ones mate. Plenty more to come.



Svartmetall said:


> Nice update, Luka. It's actually nice to see that a sense of normality is returning to some areas. The only things that really hint at there being ongoing problems are the portaloos and the tanks outside with the alcohol wash.
> 
> Keep your spirits up, guys!


Thanks Svarty. Yeah as I said, I hope this thread shows while some areas have suffered theres still plenty of places throughout Christchurch that continue to function relatively normal. And still look absolutely beautiful too! I'll get out to Taylors Mistake and Scarborough in the next week or so, it's breathtaking out there.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Colombo Street, South City

Colombo Street is Christchurch's main thoroughfare, running in a straight line from the base of the Port Hills, through the city centre and onto St Albans. Along the way it changes mood and function a number of times; residential, industrial, retail. A few blocks south of Cathedral Square this area was solely retail and a little unloved. Definately not the most attractive part of downtown, it's beautiful low rise old brick buildings had seen better days. It was still a busy area, home to everything from sex shops, endless yum cha, $2 shops, pawn shops, internet cafes, tattoo parlours.

As you can see it was completely decimated in the February quake. Its a sobering area as a large number of people were killed here. In the shops, on the footpath, in traffic. This is one part of the central city that I hope recovers well, in the week since I took these photos much of the area has now been cleared. With a clean slate to work with there's so much potential to revitalise this area.

*
Before: from www.morefm.co.nz


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Kelli (Jan 13, 2008)

Milan Luka said:


>


Wow what lovely houses, this one particularly.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ These houses in the suburbs of Christchurch are indeed nice, like the one in the photo


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Great photo series ML!
That is one gigantic slip out Sumner way. 
Is the sewerage completely out in the neighbourhood or just individual houses?
Love the sculptures hidden away in the tussock... All in all it looks like a great spot to take a breather.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Kelli said:


> Wow what lovely houses, this one particularly.


Mate, I love Art Deco. There was a building boom in NZ in the 1930s and as a result we are blessed here by so many beautiful homes from this period.



christos-greece said:


> ^^ These houses in the suburbs of Christchurch are indeed nice, like the one in the photo


Suburbs are hard to get right. While there's plenty of good ones in Christchurch with their own authentic community feel, rest assured there's a handful where... um... I wouldn't go in a great hurry. That said, I like a challenge, I'll wander around the other side of the tracks with my camera in the next week or so and make some new friends.  



KIWIKAAS said:


> Great photo series ML!
> That is one gigantic slip out Sumner way.
> Is the sewerage completely out in the neighbourhood or just individual houses?
> Love the sculptures hidden away in the tussock... All in all it looks like a great spot to take a breather.


Rock falls in Sumner and Redcliffs are just amazing. All those million dollar homes, many of which featured in Architectural magazines ending up in a heap 100 metres down. Mind boggling.

As for the sewerage issues out Southshore way. I believe everything is back up and running there. That said, better to leave a few a few facilities behind, just in case theres another quake big enough to knock out the water.

And yeah, a real arty community out there: the sculpture park is fantastic, theres usually someone out there chiseling away. As if the place didnt already have a great laid back character.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Parkridge, The Port Hills

Dominating the southern end of the city are the Port Hills. A small mountain range cutting the city off from the port suburbs on Lyttelton Harbour. The Hills are vast, and great if you're into outdoor pursuits; rock climbing, mountain biking, trekking. Or you can just drive up at night and watch the city lights, especially good when there's fireworks displays.

It's not all nature though, as long as there's been a Christchurch there have been homes here. Some well established suburbs in the more sheltered areas such as Sumner and Cashmere. Today I take you to Parkridge, a brand new suburb perched high up on the slopes of Mount Pleasant. Views of Pegasus Bay and South Shore on the right, the CBD and Southern Alps straight ahead, and to the left the Tors.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunning homes and I love the snow on the alps  I heard that CHCH will be getting snow this weekend - stay snug and thanks for all the pics :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any works to re-built the city have started? They have plans what to do to restore Christchurch?


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> Stunning homes and I love the snow on the alps  I heard that CHCH will be getting snow this weekend - stay snug and thanks for all the pics :cheers:


Lots of really dramatic out of the way neighbourhoods throughout the Hills. Jaw dropping views too! Yep snow already, just a flurry so far. Went up to Mount Sugarloaf to throw some around. Its freezing as right now, expecting lots more this afternoon. Yay!!!!



christos-greece said:


> Any works to re-built the city have started? They have plans what to do to restore Christchurch?


Hi Christos. Only in the last couple of weeks have I noticed a few small buildings going up. Nothing too dramatic, but I'll post them soon to give you an idea. As for the restoration of the city, its still in the planning stages. The city council will be publishing it in about a months time. Cross your fingers for us mate, Im after something out of this world.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Avondale

A well established, quiet, middle of the road kind of neighbourhood in the Eastern Suburbs. Sitting along the River Avon it was a pleasant enough place, maybe a little dull 1970's suburbia with its over supply of summerhill stone and spanish mission.

Its another area that will be abandoned. The bulk of the homes are unliveable and empty, those that are still inhabited wont be for too much longer. A walk through here yesterday shows its pretty much a ghost town already, the only real activity seems to be from council workers and removalists. The ground sunk over a metre, all the homes have settled at wierd angles, it feels as though you drunk. Stop banks have been created as it now floods in high tides. The river is dead, the area stinks of sewerage- yet sadly in amongst all this you still see the odd young family, or old nana still in their home. Waiting to be moved out.

Unbelievable depressing to walk through.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Must be heart wrenching for those with homes there. 
The stink of sewerage would sure add to the depressing scene.
It's a strange thought that 10-15 years from now,when the area has reverted back to nature, it will seem as if nothing was ever there.
The hill suburb on your previous post seemed to get away with hardly a crack....apart from the slip on top of the hill.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i'm sure it would look so incredible in a matter of months...


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

I think months is a bit optimistic...it's a massive demo and cleanup operation.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

A real shame see such areas being transformed in ghost towns  But we can also see the earthquake hit pretty bad that zone so it´s understandable that people leave the place.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

KIWIKAAS said:


> Must be heart wrenching for those with homes there.
> The stink of sewerage would sure add to the depressing scene.
> It's a strange thought that 10-15 years from now,when the area has reverted back to nature, it will seem as if nothing was ever there.
> The hill suburb on your previous post seemed to get away with hardly a crack....apart from the slip on top of the hill.


Yeah man, was incredibly eerie to walk through. Id last been there maybe 12 months ago and it was a really attractive place. Now to see it so empty, dusty and stinking of shit was really saddening. But you are right, it wont take long, nature will do its thing, it'll actually become a nice reserve.



Deanb said:


> i'm sure it would look so incredible in a matter of months...


It WILL look incredible, I have no doubt about that. Unfortunately it'll take much longer than most of us think it will. We dont seem to have the manpower available. So many people working on getting the city back up and running but we could do with many thousands more getting involved. I believe the council is making plans to promote the city as a viable place for tradespeople, engineers, medical professionals and everyone else to emigrate too.



Andre_idol said:


> A real shame see such areas being transformed in ghost towns  But we can also see the earthquake hit pretty bad that zone so it´s understandable that people leave the place.


I agree. Its such a shame, but their is a plan in place. Those people are being reimburst, I just hope the bulk of them decide to stay in the city and be part of the rebuild.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*South City

Back to South City and the area surrounding today. Although Ive shown you this area previously, I was stuck (stranded) here today and thought Id take a few more photos. We had had a weekend of light dustings but overnight the whole island was covered in the stuff. While snow is not uncommon, this was certainly the most amount of it Ive seen fall in a day in my 10 years in Christchurch. Red zone workers were stood down for the day as it deemed the weight of the snow may cause possible collapses of already unstable structures.

Businesses on the fringe of the cordon were open, and a few people braved the weather. But the police advised everyone to either stay at work or home today, limit all movements. Not expecting too much snow tonight so normal service should resume tomorrow.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

The snow adds to the surreal experience of the damaged buildings. Great pictures, Milan. Hope you are holding up okay.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
+1 
Keep warm fellow


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, it's completely surreal to see snow falling on Christchurch among the ruins. I thought heavy snow like that was only a Northern Hemisphere thing. 

Glad to hear rebuilding efforts are underway in that lovely city.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Luka, I am so jealous  we got no snow - nothing ! Stay warm and enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> The snow adds to the surreal experience of the damaged buildings. Great pictures, Milan. Hope you are holding up okay.


Walking around at times it felt like I was transported back in time to Berlin 1945. People trudging through the snow surrounded by destruction. Thanks for the comment Svarty, and yeah Im doing ok mate.



KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> +1
> Keep warm fellow


That Ive been doing. Lots of coffee. My workplace and my home are very toasty warm. Not looking forward to my next electricity bill though. 




Jennifat said:


> Wow, it's completely surreal to see snow falling on Christchurch among the ruins. I thought heavy snow like that was only a Northern Hemisphere thing.
> 
> Glad to hear rebuilding efforts are underway in that lovely city.


Thanks for dropping by Jennifat. While its true that New Zealand is a utopian South Pacific paradise :wink: theres nothing between us and Antarctica. Occasionally we get some pretty intense weather (and the odd iceberg) from down that way.



SYDNEY said:


> Thanks for the pics Luka, I am so jealous  we got no snow - nothing ! Stay warm and enjoy it while it lasts


Hi Sydney. I am glad you are visiting my thread and I really appreciate your comments. I'll never tire of snow, I absolutely love it. I was really surprised when you hit the Alps and got no snow, do you have plans to hit Queenstown again before winter ends?


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*The Arts Centre and Botanic Gardens

One of Christchurch's most attractive areas. Only a couple of minutes walk from Cathedral Square is the Arts Centre, which up until the 1970s was the campus for the University of Canterbury. Before the earthquake it was home to art studios, cafes, markets, theatres, quirky apartments and more. A very popular area with locals and tourists, it was always lively. 

The immediate area was also handsome. Full of beautiful wooden villas, grand buildings such as Christs College and the Museum and of course the iconic Christchurch Botanic Gardens.

Unfortunately this area too suffered much damage. In fact the Arts Centre remains closed to the general public for the foreseeable future. The good news however, is that although its going to take a while the city is commited to restoring this neighbourhood back to its former glory. *


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG that is :drool: ..... Fantastic pics :hug: I am also extremely happy to see that most of the structure is still standing and I am sure that they will salvage the Arts Centre. We won't be going back to Q'Town this year - Craigy needs a back op and it will cost a lot of money. I am still hoping that we will see you later this year ?


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

nice pics of Christchurch!!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> OMG that is :drool: ..... Fantastic pics :hug: I am also extremely happy to see that most of the structure is still standing and I am sure that they will salvage the Arts Centre. We won't be going back to Q'Town this year - Craigy needs a back op and it will cost a lot of money. I am still hoping that we will see you later this year ?


Arts Centre is obviously made of pretty strong stuff. Aparently will take a while to fix as there's not many out there with experience with this type of building.

As for Craig, :hug:. Sydney dont be so rough with him man. No doubt manhandling him too much! 

I've renegged so many times on plans to visit Auckland this year. Everything in my life is in a state of flux right now. Slowly getting back to normal, I hope to get up there sooner rather than later. Have just read this morning that eastadl is going to be in Auckland soo, hope he's made contact with you for a city tour. He's a real decent guy.



Lazy Traveler said:


> nice pics of Christchurch!!


Hi LT! I agree, and I also think its nice to see Christchurch looking good for a change. Right now its sleeting on the Port Hills, although we're not expecting snow in the city this weekend- I've still got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*The Arts Centre and Botanic Gardens

Part 2, here's some more from my neighbourhood.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Hah, I couldn't help but laugh at the guy at the coffee shop using a garden shovel to clear the sidewalk. I suppose people down there don't really have snow shovels, do they.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Milan Luka said:


>


Lovely building. Is this a house or a business? Looks like they will be able to repair it


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Milan Luka said:


> Arts Centre is obviously made of pretty strong stuff. Aparently will take a while to fix as there's not many out there with experience with this type of building.
> 
> As for Craig, :hug:. Sydney dont be so rough with him man. No doubt manhandling him too much!
> 
> I've renegged so many times on plans to visit Auckland this year. Everything in my life is in a state of flux right now. Slowly getting back to normal, I hope to get up there sooner rather than later. Have just read this morning that eastadl is going to be in Auckland soo, hope he's made contact with you for a city tour. He's a real decent guy.


:lol: I like it rough, what more can I say  Yeah, Easty is heading our way and I will definitely be taking him around to se the neighbourhood. A shame that you can't join us  Thanks for the pics, I loooooove them :cheers:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

It's good to see Christchurch getting back on its feet.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Jennifat said:


> Hah, I couldn't help but laugh at the guy at the coffee shop using a garden shovel to clear the sidewalk. I suppose people down there don't really have snow shovels, do they.


New Zealanders are a little *ahem* Scottish when it comes to spending money. No need at all to buy snow shovels when there are about 100 other things in easy reach that would do the exact same thing.



hellospank25 said:


> Lovely building. Is this a house or a business? Looks like they will be able to repair it


Yep its being repaired!  In fact the wooden homes suffered very little damage as apparently they move with the earth. This building is part of a set of about seven, most of which are converted to offices. This one is a home though.



SYDNEY said:


> :lol: I like it rough, what more can I say  Yeah, Easty is heading our way and I will definitely be taking him around to se the neighbourhood. A shame that you can't join us  Thanks for the pics, I loooooove them :cheers:


Excellent. You guys make excellent tour guides. Say hi to Josh from me ok. And if you have time, take him to Melba's-I love their coffee.



ikops said:


> It's good to see Christchurch getting back on its feet.


Maybe its just me but Im getting the feeling things are finally moving. The aftershocks have quietened down (touch wood), and apart from the polar blast winters been pretty mild. Springs not far away and Im sure we'll start seeing things happening. Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hagley Park

New York has Central Park, London has Hyde Park, Munich has the English Gardens. While Christchurch is nowhere near being Alpha city we at least have our own massive park in the central city. Over 400 acres, a perimeter of 6 kilometres, said to be the largest city park in the Southern Hemisphere, whether this is actually true or not who knows, but it sounds feasible at least .

The area was set aside as a city park in 1850. Its used by everybody. Wooded areas, cricket grounds, netball courts, rugby fields, the Botanic Gardens, croquet lawns, football fields, tennis courts, native bush, a nine hole golf course, home to concerts etc etc etc. 

Here's a small set of shots of our modest city skyline taken from North Hagley. A couple of those midrises are no longer safe and are in the process of being demolished. hno:*


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Luka - these photo essays are just getting better and better. Well done!!!

What is so good to see is that many of the neo gothic buildings, though damaged, are still standing and hopefully will be repaired. They are the very character of Christchurch.

I look forward to the next instalment.........


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Davee said:


> Luka - these photo essays are just getting better and better. Well done!!!
> 
> What is so good to see is that many of the neo gothic buildings, though damaged, are still standing and hopefully will be repaired. They are the very character of Christchurch.
> 
> I look forward to the next instalment.........


Cheers Davee. I'm glad you pop by my thread and thanks for saying howdy!

I like to think that this is the place where anybody who is homesick for Christchurch and wants to know what is happening on the ground can get a proper feel for what's going on. It's not scientific by any means and I can't get around everywhere but hope it's a good representation of what's going on.

:cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Lyttelton Port

Once an ancient volcanic crater, one side of which collapse letting the sea creating Lyttelton Harbour.

The first European Settlers to Canterbury set foot here in the 1840s. Geographically very different to the rest of Christchurch, the town of Lyttelton is a popular residential area. The town itself has an interesting mix of local residents, it literally is the type of place where people from all social levels live right next door to each other. Many of the original timber workers cottages remain, renovated they can command a nice price. Street life is vibrant here too, made even more colourful by the Filipino, Ukranian seamen passing through.

While the port is ugly, noisy and messy- its got lots of character. Its in full swing, and naturally remains off limits to the public. That said though, there are still a couple of quiet corners you can take your fish and chips, turn your phone off and throw a rod in the water.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Downtown East Side

While everyone would agree that downtown Christchurch was beautiful, the eastside between Madras and Fitzgerald left a lot to be desired. While not exactly a no go area, it's as close as we could get to a skid row. 

Right on the border of the cordoned off downtown it's a bit of a no mans land at the moment. That said some light industry still operates, a handful of cafes and stores have reopened, and some homes and apartments remain occupied. Despite this it seems like a forgotten place, always overlooked and a little unloved it's now quickly falling into disrepair. This area stands to gain the most from the earthquake clean up. It looks as though it will get a thorough makeover. There are now entire blocks that are able to be rebuilt from scratch. Plans include affordable housing, an avenue of parks, a massive Aquatic Centre and the rebuild of the cities Roman Catholic Basilica.

I look forward to seeing what this area looks like in 5 years time.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Moncks Bay and Shag Rock

Where the Avon Estuary meets the South Pacific is the small enclave of Moncks Bay. Completely residential, and definately very quiet, its considered a desirable place to live. Despite the laid back atmosphere on a warm summer weekend it gets overrun by people from all parts of Christchurch taking in the beaches in this area.

As you can see though, its definately not summer right now....*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Luka, I have a love-hate relationship with this thread .... I love what you are doing but I hate seeing all the damage , the snow is awesome though  Do you know if these homes are still okay (they look it) ...


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Great photos!


Hi mate. Thanks for the comment. Glad you like! 




SYDNEY said:


> Thanks Luka, I have a love-hate relationship with this thread .... I love what you are doing but I hate seeing all the damage , the snow is awesome though  Do you know if these homes are still okay (they look it) ...


I think most of those homes are actually ok. What you dont see in that photo is that the back of the hill has completely fallen away and a number of houses have either collapsed in a heap or are teetering on a sheer cliff face. I'll post some photos of that a little later...


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Westmorland

Tucked away in the middle of nowhere is another one of the seemingly endless Port Hill suburbs. Westmorland is the kind of place no one goes to unless you live there. Its a dormant, relatively new suburb on the edge of the city sprawl. There's nothing here but homes and open space. This was my first visit and I was impressed. Quiet and relaxed, the kind of place I would've hated as a teen.

The ground seems pretty solid out here. Walking around I saw very little sign of the events of the last year. Looks like life here continues as normal.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I have just looked at this entire thread from the beginning. It has broken my heart to see such a beautiful city damaged. Especially when I think of the personal tragedies of lost loved ones, pets, beloved homes, etc. It seems that the future will be an exciting time to be in ChCH as it rises again.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Expat said:


> I have just looked at this entire thread from the beginning. It has broken my heart to see such a beautiful city damaged. Especially when I think of the personal tragedies of lost loved ones, pets, beloved homes, etc. It seems that the future will be an exciting time to be in ChCH as it rises again.


Hey Expat. Thanks for taking the time to go through my thread. 

I couldn't agree with more with your sentiments, and YES, the future will be an exciting time for the city.

Here's a link to the councils proposed rebuild of the city centre...

http://www.centralcityplan.org.nz/


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
Hi MK. Been a while mate. Thanks for all the pics and keeping us posted.

I just had a look at the above link. Very exciting stuff indeed!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Sumner

This is were everyone in town spends the summer. A warm day and the whole city floods the place. Its a popular place to live, cut off from the rest of Christchurch by the hills it has a village feel unlike anywhere else in the city. Real estate out here, especially the homes on the cliff face was some of the most expensive in the city. Now nothing is being bought or sold while geologists try to figure out when the rock fall will stop.

Considerable damage out this way. The main street has lost many historic buildings, wiping out much of the towns retail, the beach is polluted with sewerage from broken pipes. And then of course there's all those beautiful homes lying in a heap at the bottom of the cliff that gave way.

It will bounce back pretty quickly, not least because many of the cities movers and shakers live out here.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## woody (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Luka I must confess to having only discovered this "urban showcase" thread. 
Thanks for your sterling work, in all weathers, to record the sorry plight of this great city.
I look forward to seeing you again early in 2012, and with the sun on our b acks, witnessing the new Christchurch rising from the ruins.
Till then mate you stay safe and warm, and have that pint ready for me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

About rebuilding the city, what are the latest news about that? BTW, thanks for all those shots


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

I've been to that restaurant on the beach a few times. Great spot.
Amazing seeing snow on the beach.
Looks like the local businesses are running as normal out there, is this the case?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic thread! The snow is amazing but it's so sad that such a gorgeous city was so badly damaged. Keep it up.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

woody said:


> Hi Luka I must confess to having only discovered this "urban showcase" thread.
> Thanks for your sterling work, in all weathers, to record the sorry plight of this great city.
> I look forward to seeing you again early in 2012, and with the sun on our b acks, witnessing the new Christchurch rising from the ruins.
> Till then mate you stay safe and warm, and have that pint ready for me.


Hi woody. Great to see you drop by mate. Time flies eh, it wasnt that long ago you were showing me around Liverpool in that beautiful late summer heat. I look forward to catching up again on ths side of the planet- so much to show you. And dont worry mate, the beer will be flowing, I promise you that.



christos-greece said:


> About rebuilding the city, what are the latest news about that? BTW, thanks for all those shots


Cheers Christos. Submissions have just closed on the draft plan. The council is sorting through it all now, we will have a definate plan released in time for Christmas. Until then, there's still a huge amount of demolition work going on downtown, but not much building. Good news is we will have one block of our main shopping street reopen to the public in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

KIWIKAAS said:


> I've been to that restaurant on the beach a few times. Great spot.
> Amazing seeing snow on the beach.
> Looks like the local businesses are running as normal out there, is this the case?


Gday Bruce. Its a great little restaurant, I dont think it's operating at the moment though. Or at least it hasnt been whenever Ive been out there. Might be an issue with the mains water I think.

And yep, Sumner is definately getting back up and running. In what was always a popular little shopping strip there is now only about 75% of the retail space remaining. Its fully rented at and pretty impressive prices too, good to be a landlord out there. 



Bristol Mike said:


> Fantastic thread! The snow is amazing but it's so sad that such a gorgeous city was so badly damaged. Keep it up.


Cheers, thanks for popping by. I appreciate you taking the time to compliment as well. Yes, the snow at sea level was amazing- for it to reach the shore occurs once every 4 years apparently. Its just that its happened twice this winter alone.

And yes, as long as theres work going on here, I'll keep snapping shots.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Linden Grove

Built in 1863 Sunnyside Hospital was New Zealands first mental health hospital. It was a huge imposing Victorian era structure set on expansive grounds on what was then the outskirts of the city. In 1999 it was demolished as it was seen as an earthquake risk. The district health board sold the land to developers only recently, and the new suburb of Linden Grove has sprung up almost overnight.

Features of the original grounds remain and have been utilised in the development- most notably the wooded area that surrounds the suburb, cutting it off from the rest of the city. Despite the notorious past of the hospital, this suburb is very popular. Even more so now as it was absolutely unscathed in the recent events. This despite being only two kilometres from the city centre. I wouldn't like to live here though, I'm not really superstitious, but the woods are too cold, too eerily quiet for my liking. *


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

I think ex-Mental Hospitals are definitely among the creepiest places on Earth


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ Yep, I definately agree. I think though, many of the people in this area are, new to the city and arent even aware of the history of the land they now live on.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Barbadoes/Kilmore

One of the first suburban areas of Christchurch, the downtown area around the intersection of Barbadoes and Kilmore Streets is actually a really nice, interesting neighbourhood. A slightly hippyish new age feel with retro clothes and organic food on offer. Home mainly to students, dinkies, and throw in a few halfway houses for extra colour. Although its lost many of the old homes that gave it its great character, this area should bounce back well due its proximity to downtown. That said though, the land by the river suffered from liquefaction as seems to be very unstable. Once the geologists have completed their work there'll probably be a few areas converted to parkland.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

F**k me Milan, some of those pics are a bit grim hno:

Life goes on and I had forgotten about Chch a bit.
Sending good vibes your way


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Hi, just checking in for updates. Take care and thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Heart-breaking stuff Luka  thanks for keeping us up to date, I look forward to the day when you start filling this thread with all the new buildings - I like the proposal for the Press Building site - very contemporary  I hope that you are doing well


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

What happened in Christchurch could happen in almost any major city, I wish your city the best in rebuilding.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Dazzle said:


> F**k me Milan, some of those pics are a bit grim hno:
> 
> Life goes on and I had forgotten about Chch a bit.
> Sending good vibes your way


Hi mate. Grim? I suppose so, but when its what you see everyday it doesnt have any shock value anymore. Its just what the city currently is, I see it know as only a transition period. And life is meant to go on too, no one in Christchurch wants anyone outside of our city to dwell on whats happened, just realise that we are getting on with things.

Thanks for the good vibes too man!



SYDNEY said:


> Heart-breaking stuff Luka  thanks for keeping us up to date, I look forward to the day when you start filling this thread with all the new buildings - I like the proposal for the Press Building site - very contemporary  I hope that you are doing well


Hey Sydney. It shouldnt be too long. Amongst the demolition outside of the redzone some new builds are actually going up. Something to celebrate and I will be posting them here! And lets not forget that a block of Cashel Street is going to reopen at the end of the month. The space that is available is fully tenanted and I'll be doing my bit to support those businesses. 

And remember its not all heart breaking stuff, I'll continue to post fluffy stuff...



Dallas star said:


> What happened in Christchurch could happen in almost any major city, I wish your city the best in rebuilding.


You are exactly right. Myself and everyone else in our town really thought what we had would always be here, that we were bullet proof. But even recent history shows us what we have is fleeting- New Orleans, Fukushima, Port au Prince, Chile, Sichuan, Joplin.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

I didnt know about this thread.

Thanks for your photos Luka


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*South Brighton continued...*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays from Christchurch

We've just had a tough run with another swarm of earthquakes. On December 23rd at 13:58 a 5.8 hit, followed by another 70 or so aftershocks- in fact one just now as I type this. They've done a great job at unsettling the city as we are about to close down for the Summer break. 

I took these photos exactly 24 hours before the latest set of quakes started. For me it pretty much sums up why despite the crazy time we are having there is still a huge upside to living in this city. 

A beautiful beach, so close to the city yet totally deserted. Yeah I dont want to spam this thread with endless beach shots, but right now its pretty soothing and thats what I appreciate. Besides it is such a quintessential Kiwi thing 

All the best to everyone and bring on 2012.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

if you can, try and have a Merry Christmas also Luka

when is this fault line finally gonna go back to sleep. Its very fustrating, but for the people that live there it must be torture


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; what's going on about the re-built of Christchurch?


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Thank you for the lovely & tranquil beach scenes. 

My heart is with everyone in CC during this holiday season. Sending a big holiday hug & wishes for a safe & happy New Year!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

I had just heard that Christchurch was hit by another sizable earthquake yesterday. I hope you folks will finally get a break from all of this insanity soon!


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics . Best wishes for the new year !


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

eastadl said:


> if you can, try and have a Merry Christmas also Luka
> 
> when is this fault line finally gonna go back to sleep. Its very fustrating, but for the people that live there it must be torture


Did have a good break thanks mate. Hope you got some time off and are in the middle of one of those famous scorchin Adelaide summer heat waves.

Things ARE settling down and while we still get the occasional 5 or 6 aftershock we've got to be through the worst of it. Even a 5.5 earthquake is very scary and enough to severely damage most of the worlds cities, so when we get another one it puts the city on edge. We've just gotta work through it.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; what's going on about the re-built of Christchurch?


Heaps mate. In fact too much for most people, especially little old me to keep abreast of. There's so much information coming from all different angles, it really is an overload.

The shortened version is- cbd still closed off for at least another 6 months. Unsafe buildings continue to be demolished. The council has released it's plan for the new city and is in the process of tweaking thing to ensure it goes ahead. Many but not all homeowners in the red zoned areas have sorted out their payments to give up their land.



Expat said:


> Thank you for the lovely & tranquil beach scenes.
> 
> My heart is with everyone in CC during this holiday season. Sending a big holiday hug & wishes for a safe & happy New Year!


Thanks expat. You'll be happy to know up there in chilly Boston that we are enjoying a brilliantly warm summer. In fact just last night I was at the beach. Hope my pictures made you feel a little warmer. :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Chadoh25 said:


> Beautiful photos!


Thank you Chadoh. I just love the fact that way down here people don't expect us to have beaches. Even in the rest of New Zealand they don't realise this! 

And you know, even with our 400,000 population there's enough beaches to go around that they are never busy.



Jennifat said:


> I had just heard that Christchurch was hit by another sizable earthquake yesterday. I hope you folks will finally get a break from all of this insanity soon!


Yeah, we had a couple on the 23rd December. A 5.9 and a 6.0 just within an hour and a half of each other. As seen here 

http://www.canterburyquakelive.co.nz/

Just as businesses were preparing to close, and people getting ready to go on the Christmas/ New Years summer break. So really bad timing. Made things edgy.



Student4life said:


> Great pics . Best wishes for the new year !


Thanks for that mate. We've got back to normal pretty quickly. Most people got back to work this week if they weren't already. Looking forward to a much better 2012! Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Latimer Square preview....

A once busy downtown neighbourhood which was almost completely destroyed. Part residential and business it has only in the last couple of weeks been reopened to the public. It's taken this long to remove the bulk of the damaged buildings.

All that is left here are two apartment complexes. And they are pretty much empty. There is a sad feeling hanging over Latimer Square at the moment, it was home to the CTV building, which when it collapsed took the lives of over 100 people, the single highest loss of life of any of the sites in the city. In fact one of the main triage centres was set up on this square. Since the squares reopened there are of course some who have returned and the city council put on a little social event to help the community in its long journey of getting back on its feet. 

There is really good news ahead for Latimer Square. It has been rumoured that it will be set aside as the one area of the city where there wont be restrictions on building heights. Initially the draft plan for the new city called on limits across the cbd, however the hospitality industry has successfully lobbied for an area where they can build without having to adhere to this. So if you come to Christchurch in the future, this could be where you stay.

It doesn't look like much now.... I wish I could see 10 years into the future. *


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Milan Luka said:


> Heaps mate. In fact too much for most people, especially little old me to keep abreast of. There's so much information coming from all different angles, it really is an overload.
> 
> The shortened version is- cbd still closed off for at least another 6 months. Unsafe buildings continue to be demolished. The council has released it's plan for the new city and is in the process of tweaking thing to ensure it goes ahead. Many but not all homeowners in the red zoned areas have sorted out their payments to give up their land.


I hope the best for Christchurch. Thanks btw


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> I hope the best for Christchurch. Thanks btw


Cheers Christos. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Christchurch International Airport (CHC)

One of the biggest construction projects in the city was started in 2009. Upgrading the combined International and Domestic Terminals of the cities airport. The third busiest airport in the country by flight and passenger numbers with direct commercial connections to Japan, Singapore, Fiji, Australia, the Cook Islands and Malaysia.

Adding to the current structure rather than creating a new one, the work remains ongoing. At times its been held back a little on two fronts, namely the national carrier Air New Zealand and the airport company arguing over some aspects of the plan. Secondly some setbacks working around the earthquake, which caused mostly cosmetic damage to some parts of the original structure.

From my set of photos there should be no doubt recognising which areas are the old 'soon to be resigned to history' areas and which are the gleeming 'brand new' parts of the terminals.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Jennifat said:


> Nice updates – Papanui looks like a pleasant little suburb. Between the housing stock, the street layouts, the above-ground power lines, and the snow, these photos could easily be mistaken for pretty much anywhere in the northern US or Canada. Fascinating!


Apart from the above ground power lines and the building materials it could easily be in the UK too, the curvy but straightish suburban roads, the architecture, the style of grave stones, and the give way signs :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The recovery plan of Christchurch looking really very nice; now about the re-constructions in the city, what's going on?


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Apart from the above ground power lines and the building materials it could easily be in the UK too, the curvy but straightish suburban roads, the architecture, the style of grave stones, and the give way signs :lol:


I guess it all comes from colonial days. While most of New Zealands towns and cities now look nothing like their British counterparts, it does stand to reason some street scenes might be reminiscent of the UK.



christos-greece said:


> The recovery plan of Christchurch looking really very nice; now about the re-constructions in the city, what's going on?


Good question Christos. Most of the effort in the CBD at least is of clearing those buildings damaged beyond repair, and doing up those that can be saved. That is a monumental task which is employing most of the engineers and builders. 

Outside of this there is massive work being undertaken shoring up infrastructure. Most major thoroughfares throughout the city are clogged with road crews, sewerage contractors, electricity suppliers. Pretty unsexy work but that has to be completed. 

Despite this there are a large number of buildings going up, most are small and not the type to excite skyscraper enthusiasts. But while the central city remains off limits it's good to see some new builds taking place elsewhere.

I'll showcase some of those modest new constructions in my next update...


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*New Builds

Further to Christos-Greece's query here I highlight the green shoots. The area where the major rebuilding is to take place remains firmly off limits to everyone but demolition crews, council officials and building owners. Outside of this though there are a huge number of modest projects taking place. Some functional, some sensational, some lambasted as bland, some inspired. There's something for all tastes and budgets.

Here is a small sample of them. In no way does the following set do justice to the many buildings proposed and under construction outside of the red zone. But just like many things in this rapidly changing city it's now becoming quite difficult to keep up with the pace. *


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Froms small beginnings come bigger things .... thanks Luka, are you feeling more confident about the future ?


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> Froms small beginnings come bigger things .... thanks Luka, are you feeling more confident about the future ?


Yeah dude I am. I'm not going to lie, it really is a horrible place to be living in at the moment. It's obvious that there are many tens of thousands of people who are just existing, with no real certainty about their homes, jobs, and now with governments latest announcements schools. 

But we all recognise that with time things will sort themselves out. And small developments popping up here and there are a very tangible part of seeing the city recovering.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*North New Brighton

A large, spread out, well established suburb on the cities northern beaches. With a population of about 8000 people once the insurers and Earthquake Commission have sorted things out it's likely on 15% of the population will remain. 

The area has sunken below sea level, and is for the most part now uninhabitable. These photos are of a once pleasant, quite desirable area alongside the Avon River. Now largely abandoned, the bulldozers about to move in. 

As utterly depressing as it is to walk around here, it's somehow reassuring to see nature already moving back in. I look forward to seeing this area in a couple more years when it reverts to parklands.
*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

it's great to see the rebuilding of the city.
just a quick question - are there some heritage buildings that were demolished and if yes,
are they being rebuilt in the same architecture?


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Thanks for the excellent photo reports Milan!
How bizar it must be walking through the neighbourhood. From the looks some people are still holding out in their dwellings.


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

What a brilliant photo essay you have going on here Luka - I've not posted for a long time, but have enjoyed keeping up with what is going on in Christchurch. :cheers:


----------



## woody (Jan 3, 2004)

*Depressing......*

Luka ,thanks for the photo update, that area along the Avon, was this the
area that we looked at back in February?. It was depressing then with the sun shining, but boy the dull and wet weather gives the area a very bleak feeling.

The one time residence must be shattered having to abandon their lovely homes in a beautiful part of the city. I hope their new homes are in safe areas away from flooding. 

Luka ,how much of the city is now below sea level?

Good to see construction in the CBD, do you have any photos of the Oxford Terrace area.

Thanks again for the photos.....


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

charliewong90 said:


> it's great to see the rebuilding of the city.
> just a quick question - are there some heritage buildings that were demolished and if yes,
> are they being rebuilt in the same architecture?


Thanks for your comment. In answer to your question I shake my head at what we've lost. Christchurch had so many beautiful heritage buildings, in a relatively new country it was what we were known for. It gave us our point of difference against other New Zealand cities. The rush to demolish what could be saved has me scratching my head and leaves me disgusted with our city officials. All in the name of cost.

I think the citizens of this city are still in shock though, many are still trying to sort out their own homes and just don't have the fight to save our iconic buildings. 



KIWIKAAS said:


> Thanks for the excellent photo reports Milan!
> How bizar it must be walking through the neighbourhood. From the looks some people are still holding out in their dwellings.


Very odd and a little spooky walking around neighbourhoods such as this. You can't help but feel disrespectful wandering around with a camera. The place feels unsafe too, mainly because it's difficult to get your head around the fact the place is mostly empty. And you do feel all eyes are on you. While mostly desolate you are correct there are still people 'hanging on'. Usually those who haven't sorted out their insurance or quite literally don't have anywhere else to go. There is such a squeeze on housing availability. In some people's cases it's better to make do with the family home for as long as possible as there is next to nothing out there to rent.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Davee said:


> What a brilliant photo essay you have going on here Luka - I've not posted for a long time, but have enjoyed keeping up with what is going on in Christchurch. :cheers:


Thanks Davee. For me this thread is cathartic. I've no agenda other to tell what I see. It's certainly not all good but I am enjoying seeing things progress. And to be honest mate, I always think of you and your love for the city. Being stuck on the other side of the world starved for information or photos on what his happening here. I hope at least in a small way that this thread helps. 



woody said:


> Luka ,thanks for the photo update, that area along the Avon, was this the
> area that we looked at back in February?. It was depressing then with the sun shining, but boy the dull and wet weather gives the area a very bleak feeling.
> 
> The one time residence must be shattered having to abandon their lovely homes in a beautiful part of the city. I hope their new homes are in safe areas away from flooding.
> ...


Hi woody. Where we went was Avonside, about a kilometre up stream from where these shots were taken so at least in the same neighbourhood. As you will remember very sobering walking around an area like this. And as there are still the odd resident remaining I always try to be respectful, especially when it's obvious I'm taking photos.

I'm not sure of the figures but I believe approx 7-10% of the city is now below see level- mostly in Brighton, South Shore and Bexley.

And your wish is my command- Oxford Terrace will be represented here shortly OK!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*
South Hagley Oval.

One of the twelve key projects given the go ahead to re-energise the central city is the upgrade of the South Hagley Cricket Oval. A stones throw from the CBD, these ovals are home to the St Albans, Christ College and Riccarton Cricket Clubs. It's a great place to watch the game and this is one of those places where you really feel the cities undeniably strong connection to England. As a cricket nerd I could think of little better than spending five blistering hot days here watching Canterbury play Otago. Nor'wester blowing, cold beer, hot chips, cicadas chirping.

The proposal is to upgrade this facility to an international level. While there is definately merit in this, the idea has met with some resistance. Primarily as the plans haven't been released and many are concerned any change will destroy the ambience and be unsympathetic to the history of the few remaining undamaged central city spots.

There is some work taking place at the moment, but they are just putting in drainage and relaying the pitch apparently.


*


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

You are back :colgate: It was great seeing you again in Auckland, thanks for a lovely day and we look forward to seeing you real soon :hug:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for keeping us informed with all those photos, Milan Luka :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Sad photos about the demolitions and generally the image of the city today; let's hope for the best


Yes it's sad but remember it's just transitionary. Most of the heartbreaking stuff is behind us and new proposals are being announced daily. Even though we've a city of only 375,000 it just about impossible to keep up with the pace of change- we are well on the way.

Give it 5 years, by then most of the central city anchor projects will be complete. It's then we'll be able to properly appreciate our new city.



woody said:


> Luka mate, thanks for your recent updates. Hagley Park looks wonderful with the flowering blossom, you will soon have the long hot summer days.
> The ever disappearing built environment in the CBD seems never ending, the rebuild cann`t come soon enough. Thanks again for your upadates and thanks also to Sydney, for his excellent work in making the ChCh forum a very informative read.


Hot summer days have arrived! Plenty of sunshine, temps in the high 20s, low 30s. Long summer evenings, a soundtrack of cicadas- it's perfect for bbqs and beer. Are you jealous mate? :lol:

And I second your remarks regarding Sydney. Syddles, your efforts trying to document the changes in the Christchurch subforum is invaluable. Really appreciate your work.



SYDNEY said:


> ^^ No worries Woody, it is a huge pleasure :colgate: Thanks Luka, it is so sad  but there is also hope and excitement for what will rise - better and stronger :cheers:
> 
> If people are wondering why so much has to be demolished ... here's a good explanation from Kiwiscrapers ....


Thank you for posting KaneD's excellent explanation. His run down is spot on and I'm sure gives people a better idea of why the near wholesale demolition of the central city has taken place.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Alphaville said:


> This thread fills me with such deep sadness, but also hope for the new city. Christchurch is truly unprecedented in the 21st century westernised world - a new city from the ground up - a reflection of our times, like Napier was a reflection of the 1930's.


You are right. It's easy to forget living in Christchurch that these kind of events happen all the time to cities all over the world. Thankfully we have the resources to make things happen, and relatively quickly. And I like your Napier comment, as an art deco fan I think we should hit them for six and rebuilt ourselves entirely in art deco. 



marlonbasman said:


> I never thought that the quake damage is this extensive.
> thanks for showing them.


You can be forgiven for that. In fact many people in New Zealand don't realise the extent of the damage. But then we we're only a news story for a short while. I'm sure cities such as Santiago, Port-au-Prince, Sendai etc are still dealing with their clean ups.



hellospank25 said:


> I am wondering why are they taking so long to clean up and demolish things? Shouldn't they be working 24/7?


Hi spanky! Thanks for dropping by again.

Good question but remember the task is massive. Well over 2500 commercial buildings and 15000 homes are being razed. And it's a moving feast. In excess of 10000 aftershocks in a two year period means buildings that were at one point ok have been progressively weakened. Even once a building gets the go ahead to be pulled down the owner still has to sort things out with the Earthquake Commission/their insurance company/ demolition crews.

Despite the fact their are many demolition companies, they are limited by the amount of staff they have and of course- can only do one building at a time.



Alphaville said:


> I'm sure you can head over and volunteer?


Yeah, what he said. We are crying out for people to help in all areas. Although I have to admit, such an unprecedented event, despite the authorities best efforts. There are real problems at times channeling resources in the right areas at the right times.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Alphaville said:


> Not to mention a disaster of this scale being completely unprecedented in the modern westernised world. New Zealand is not a country that would cut corners in recovery.


Exactly. I don't really care how long it takes. As long as it's done properly. On the whole people agree with this. While there have been some huge mistakes made (demolition of buildings such as the Anglican Cathedral and Cranmer Courts come to mind) there are many agencies involved making sure things are done in a considered way. 



Skymino said:


> Impressive photos!!!


Grazie! I try my best. And we do appreciate you saying hi in the Kiwiscraper section as you do to btw.



DaveF12 said:


> lovely images of the park.
> I never thought that the earthquake damage is that extensive.


I try to balance things in the photos I take. I'm trying to show the reality without making it too depressing. Despite the mess that much of the city is in it's important to remember there's still plenty of absolutely beautiful areas. 



mobus said:


> I'm in awe of how beautiful this city really is. We think we have it good in Australia, but Christchurch is just stunning geographically. Those park photos :drool: The city has an amazing survivalist spirit too.


I'm also in awe of this city. Being a 'newkiwi' I'm constantly thankful of everything of Christchurch offers. While it's a difficult life here for everyone right now, it still offers so much. Especially in the outdoors.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mona Vale

Originally this was a large holding of land on the outskirts of the city which belonged to one of Christchurch's premiere families. Now completely surrounded by the suburb which it gives its name to Mona Vale is one of the cities residential gems. 

The grounds of the homestead are now a public park and it's one of my favourite spots to get some exercise. The homestead itself was converted to a restaurant. It, like many of the homes here suffered much damage but is being fixed so should be open again before the end of the year. 

As for the suburb itself you can see it's a very beautiful, leafy and quiet residential area. A very desirable neighbourhood where many of the most beautiful homes are hidden down long drives behind high fences. 

It's not for everyone though. Not much happens here, and I think the locals are more than happy with that. Despite the sedate feel, I'd move here yesterday if I had the funds. Even the most basic of homes costs a packet. *


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

^^Excellent summertime updates, Milan Luka! 

I'm still so surprised by how amazingly North American those suburban neighborhoods look. I would never in a million years guess this place is on the other side of the planet.

*Post edit:* I just looked a page back at all of your post-earthquake tear-down shots, as well as the aerials over downtown. Shocking and utterly devastating; it still looks like a war zone. What a colossal tragedy. In any case, I'm so glad to hear the city is committed to rebuilding, bigger and better!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Jennifat said:


> ^^Excellent summertime updates, Milan Luka!
> 
> I'm still so surprised by how amazingly North American those suburban neighborhoods look. I would never in a million years guess this place is on the other side of the planet.
> 
> *Post edit:* I just looked a page back at all of your post-earthquake tear-down shots, as well as the aerials over downtown. Shocking and utterly devastating; it still looks like a war zone. What a colossal tragedy. In any case, I'm so glad to hear the city is committed to rebuilding, bigger and better!


We are having a great summer mate. Probably the best ever! The last two months next to no rain and daily temps ranging from 22-32 celsius.

And from my experience there are many similarities between Kiwi and North American cities. Lots of streetscapes that mirror both your best (and your worst lol!). With that in mind I will shoot out to a less desirable neighbourhood soon so you can see the other side!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Longhurst

A consequence of losing so many suburbs means we need to build replacement ones. No brainer that! Vast tracts of land surrounding the city are being turned into new suburbs. It was initially feared there would be a huge exodus from the city, the reality is we only lost 7,000 people. Now families are starting to move to Christchurch in droves, many of them looking to get work in the rebuild industry. There's a massive rush to get housing in place to accommodate both the new arrivals but also the many people made homeless. While it's sad we are losing some beautiful countryside we've got to put these people somewhere.

While I'm not a huge fan of suburbia from what I've seen many of them look like they'll become really attractive places. Here's a new burb called (imaginatively hno Longhurst which is located in the south west corner of the city on the edge of Halswell. Built at the end of the brand new Southern Motorway extension, with well established shopping centres and schools not far from here. While it wouldn't be my first choice this middle class neighbourhood has pretty much sold out and is expected to be complete within two years. *


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## woody (Jan 3, 2004)

Milan Luka said:


> Hot summer days have arrived! Plenty of sunshine, temps in the high 20s, low 30s. Long summer evenings, a soundtrack of cicadas- it's perfect for bbqs and beer. Are you jealous mate? :lol:
> 
> And I second your remarks regarding Sydney. Syddles, your efforts trying to document the changes in the Christchurch subforum is invaluable. Really appreciate your work..


Me jealous of all that sun..........course I am....while you fry , we freeze:nuts:
If I was there now, you would find on Waikuku beach or in the Woodend Hotel:cheers:
Pleased you are enjoying your summer, and good to see photos.
Keep them coming


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

So I was wondering since they are going to have to do heaps of work on the city anyway, will they build some kind of mass public transit like a subway system or tramway system?


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

woody said:


> Me jealous of all that sun..........course I am....while you fry , we freeze:nuts:
> If I was there now, you would find on Waikuku beach or in the Woodend Hotel:cheers:
> Pleased you are enjoying your summer, and good to see photos.
> Keep them coming


Gday my friend. I'm having a good week back in town, as promised am going to set aside some time to write to you within the next day or so.

The weather is still doing magical things. You'll be pleased to know I've jus spent a couple of nights staying in baches up in North Canterbury beaches. There will be photos posted here tomorrow night just to make you jealous. Haha!

All the best mate and please give my love to Mags.



hellospank25 said:


> So I was wondering since they are going to have to do heaps of work on the city anyway, will they build some kind of mass public transit like a subway system or tramway system?


That's the plan mate! But nothing concrete has been set. When the initial public consultation was made one of the overwhelming responses was we had to have a rail/tram/transit system put in. 

Authorities agreed and costings were made which then scared a few people off. Many then changed their mind saying with so many still out of their homes that money would be better off going to building houses initially. So it's still in the pipeline and money is set aside. Whether it uses the existing 3 rail lines in the city, or a tramway is set up on major roads no one has proposed anything yet but their are many options available. Right now no politician wants to push it because the public feeling is easily swayed in Christchurch. It will happen there's no doubt about it, but honestly I think it will probably be a couple of years before any announcement is made.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*22 Feb 2013

The second anniversary. 

At sunrise this morning before the crowds came in I went to the makeshift memorial site at the CTV building. On this small spot which sits on the eastern edge of the cbd over 100 people lost their lives when this seven story building collapsed.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*North Canterbury Beaches

We're in the midst of a stonking great summer. Probably the best one I can even remember. If you are like me and love the water, a quick drive in any direction will bring you to a great beach. 

Amberley Beach is 40 minutes north of the city centre. A shingle beach, its rocks have been brought down from the Alps over many years by the braided Waipara River. It's not a swimming beach, in fact it is downright deadly in places, with many holes, strong undertow and a sudden drop off. However nothing to stop you paddling up to your knees. Besides it's great for fishing, horseriding and quadbiking.

Further south is the whitesand Woodend Beach. Safe for swimming, on a hot weekend day it can be very crowded (by Kiwi standards at least). Large campsite close by and one of the best fish and chippies in the entire country I could live here over summer. You pick a good day to come here and you could almost fool yourself into thinking you were in Fiji lol.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## woody (Jan 3, 2004)

G`Day Luka, Love the country shots. Great to see the re-birth of the city has started. I am sure the construction activity will intensify in the next few years, keeping you and your camera busy. Any news on the Bridge of Rememberance, has it been repaired yet?
Cheers again for your excellent photo updates.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

woody said:


> G`Day Luka, Love the country shots. Great to see the re-birth of the city has started. I am sure the construction activity will intensify in the next few years, keeping you and your camera busy. Any news on the Bridge of Rememberance, has it been repaired yet?
> Cheers again for your excellent photo updates.


Hello my good mate. Great to hear from you. Yes, things are gaining momentum, sure there's plenty to grumble about but I'm not going to be a part of that. Life's too short. I really am excited about the changes ahead, especially the river boardwalk, of which the first stage is taking place by my home. I enjoy documenting it all, and have a funny feeling this thread might end up being a monster haha.

The Bridge of Remembrance remains closed. It's intact and will be 'no problem' to restore apparently. Just right now it's not high on the list of city council priorities so I'll have to endure walking the dogleg around it every time I want to go to the RE:Start Mall. May still be a couple of years yet before it's reopened to the public.

Will email you soon, apologies for not getting back in touch sooner.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*St Albans

With downtown Christchurch immediately to the south, this sprawling inner city suburb has always been a popular place to live.

The ground here is pretty fragile and easily disturbed, immediately after most of the stronger quakes this area floods with liquefaction. The residents have had to clean this out of their homes many times. Couple this with all of the sewerage pipes fracturing you can imagine how unpleasant this has been. Despite this most of the housing stock has stood up well and now that we think (hope, believe) the earthquakes have stopped St Albans is back to commanding top dollar for housing.

And oh yeah, here's the back end of autumn... *


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Manchester Street, Central City

After being closed off for 27 months, this part of the cbd has been largely cleared and is now safe enough to return to the city.

It's a mess.

What was once one of Christchurch's major thoroughfares full of pedestrians and traffic is now completely desolate. Where once stood cafes, bars, shops, high rise hotels, offices, banks now no more, leaving a barren landscape. And although people are returning, they are all very quiet.

Big plans are in store for Manchester Street, and this will be an amazing place to see the cities rebirth. One side of the street, running six blocks will become the Frame: a massive parkland development.*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

OMG Luka I don't recognise anything. Le Petite Croix was my favourite. I remember having a drink with you there  Your pics are so interesting and I am glad that you are back, even if it is just temporary :hug:

P.S. C and I were just saying that we will be back there in JUL / AUG or JAN next year - best you are back home then 

P.S.S. When you look a this mess it is hard to imagine that our economy is booming.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow. That's a really huge mess that massive earthquake left in your city, and I'm very sorry to see a lot of those once-imposing structures, especially businesses and shops, destroyed, if not totally ruined. And I notice that there are tram lines on one street (is it Manchester Street?) -- any plans for it to be revived as soon as the renovations begin? Plus, some of your images make me think that I'm walking through a community devastated after a war dilapidated many structures, and with so many building "shells" left, I truly am with you in rebuilding Christchurch: your city truly deserves a massive renovation and facelift years after the violent shaker. Those images may look graphic, especially from a city planner, but I see those as immense opportunities to redefine Christchurch: yes, natural phenomena happen, but I believe that the city will be reborn as a much stronger community. :hug:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely photos of the residential areas.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> OMG Luka I don't recognise anything. Le Petite Croix was my favourite. I remember having a drink with you there  Your pics are so interesting and I am glad that you are back, even if it is just temporary :hug:
> 
> P.S. C and I were just saying that we will be back there in JUL / AUG or JAN next year - best you are back home then
> 
> P.S.S. When you look a this mess it is hard to imagine that our economy is booming.


Having lost all my favourite haunts; Bar Brasilia, the Vespa Room, Cartels, the Kosher Kitchen, Wintergarden Vodka bar and the Twisted Hop I cross my fingers for the speedy return of Le Petite Croix. At least their building remains.

This mess is one of the reasons the economy is doing so well. There is a whole heap of money circulating in the city. From tradies to lawyers and most people in between. 

btw- Will keep in touch for a possible meet up too.



fieldsofdreams said:


> Wow. That's a really huge mess that massive earthquake left in your city, and I'm very sorry to see a lot of those once-imposing structures, especially businesses and shops, destroyed, if not totally ruined. And I notice that there are tram lines on one street (is it Manchester Street?) -- any plans for it to be revived as soon as the renovations begin? Plus, some of your images make me think that I'm walking through a community devastated after a war dilapidated many structures, and with so many building "shells" left, I truly am with you in rebuilding Christchurch: your city truly deserves a massive renovation and facelift years after the violent shaker. Those images may look graphic, especially from a city planner, but I see those as immense opportunities to redefine Christchurch: yes, natural phenomena happen, but I believe that the city will be reborn as a much stronger community. :hug:


You said it very well. Immense opportunities to redefine the city. It almost seems too big a project to deal with but break it into chunks and it becomes manageable. There's plenty of little things taking place, and they are starting to gather momentum. Their are plenty of impatient people, but I prefer it to take longer and be done properly. Yes there are tram lines running through the city- originally a small downtown loop but recently extended to cover a few more blocks. Just last week it was announced they should be up and running again within the next six months. 



MilbertDavid said:


> lovely photos of the residential areas.


Thank you for stopping by MD. I really like St Albans. Even though there's not much 'life' there; only a couple of shops, a pub, one or two cafes and that's about it. Doesn't stop it being a popular place to live though.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Kaikoura, North Canterbury

Two hours north of Christchurch is the township of Kaikoura. With a population just over 3000 you could be forgiven for thinking this sleepy coastal village had nothing to offer. You would be wrong!

It's a popular weekend getaway for us Cantabrians. Beautiful scenery, a top food scene and some great little holiday lodges. The main drawcard is the ocean. Or more importantly, what's in it. 

Only a couple of hundred metres off shore is the Kaikoura Trench, which is one of the deepest underwater troughs relative to land on earth. It merges with a 3000 metre deep ocean canyon that stretches for hundreds of kilometres. To put that into perspective, the trench is as deep as the ranges behind the town are high.

While the trench is home to behemoths such as the sperm whale, giant squid and god knows what else, Kaikoura is also a great place to see all sorts of other marine life including orca, dolphins, mako and great white sharks, fur seals and penguins. Trust me, this is not a swimming beach. *


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## woody (Jan 3, 2004)

Luka, beautiful photos of a wild coastline. I was fortunate to go whale watching from a helicopter , and spotted a sperm whale and a school? of dolphins. About 20km north of Kaikoura we stopped to view a large colony of seals, sunning themselves before they return to the dangerous ocean. Cheers for the photos of a truly wonderful stretch of coast.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Charleston

In the shadow of empty Lancaster Park (currently Jade Stadium) is the inner city suburb of Charleston. One of the original suburbs, over century ago it was a bustling area filled with 'workingmans cottages'. Although a prime candidate for gentrification sadly Charleston has long been neglected by the council for all but the most basic needs. This is the wrong side of the tracks.

In the midst of winter with many homes abandoned Charleston currently looks even more unloved than usual. And just like the stadium that towers over the future of this one proud area hangs in the balance. *


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was wondering, since the downtown area is a mess do you think they will use this as an opportunity to expand the tram tracks and create a full light rail network? :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

woody said:


> Luka, beautiful photos of a wild coastline. I was fortunate to go whale watching from a helicopter , and spotted a sperm whale and a school? of dolphins. About 20km north of Kaikoura we stopped to view a large colony of seals, sunning themselves before they return to the dangerous ocean. Cheers for the photos of a truly wonderful stretch of coast.


Thanks woody. I just love Kaikoura, recharged my jaded batteries there last week during school holidays. Best fish and chips I have ever, repeat EVER had. Never mind the wildlife, it's worth visiting for the fish and chips alone.



hellospank25 said:


> I was wondering, since the downtown area is a mess do you think they will use this as an opportunity to expand the tram tracks and create a full light rail network? :cheers:


Gday again mate. I know the current mayor Bob Parker dearly wants to create at least a modest light rail system. Unfortunately, elections are in September and he has advised he wont run again. The current front runner, Lianne Dalziel is making noises about 'austerity' and using money for the bare essentials initially. So I think unless it is backed privately the likelihood of anything happening along those lines for the next 5 years are zero to none. hno: At the moment any politician in Christchurch that wants to keep their job has to be very careful about using public funds towards big projects. While so many of us are thinking big and are excited about the opportunities there is a huge feeling among some very vocal people that deem many rebuild projects unnecessary while a fair chunk of the city lives in real hardship.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Kaikoura, North Canterbury

A 90 minute drive north of the city is one of my favourite spots. The small town of Kaikoura, population 3,600.

Life here is entwined with the sea. The 3 kilometre deep Hikurangi Trench (which starts plummeting only 200 metres from the shoreline off Goose Bay) is home to colossal squid, sperm whale and goodness knows what else. In addition to them orca, seal, penguins, great white sharks all make the area home. It's now the top spot in the country for whale watching.*

114 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

204 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

253 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

174 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

098 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

100 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

177 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

080 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

255 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

565 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

109 by Milan Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

045 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

004 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

185 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

633 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

186 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

123 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

523 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

219 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

164 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

560 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

227 by Milan Mann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice nature photos


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanx for your tour and update showing us the rebuilding....kay:kay::cheers:....Great too see!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, what's going on with the rebuild of Christchurch? Any new updates, news?


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely nature and wild life shots.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice update...impressive panoramas of wild life, mountains and the wild sea.


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*Monday 6 July 2015*

Here's some shots from the city taken by myself last month. The whole city is buzzing with activity and you can really start to visualise what the rebuilt city will look like. It is a very exciting time for Christchurch.

DSC00779 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00791 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00794 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00797 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00802 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00808 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00810 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00827 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00832 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00843 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00844 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00845 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00848 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00850 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00854 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00855 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00858 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00861 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00865 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00867 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00868 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00880 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00881 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00883 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00887 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00890 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00891 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00892 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00896 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00895 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00905 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00906 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00911 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00913 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00914 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00920 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00923 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00925 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00928 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00934 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00940 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00944 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00946 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00948 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00950 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00951 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00952 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00954 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00964 by Ethan Town, on Flickr

DSC00968 by Ethan Town, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

I've got a question, aren't trams problematic for christchurch since the liquefaction of the soil? why are they still running?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from downtown Christchurch :cheers:


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Fantastic photo essay ethanjosiah.
Gives the most impression of a city bouncing back that I've seen the last while.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Out and about as winter draws to a close. Shots of anything and everything.*

060 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

513 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

058 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

055 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

054 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

057 - Copy by Milan Mann, on Flickr

056 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

053 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

052 by Milan Mann, on Flickr
216 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

049 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

051 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

048 by Milan Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

042 - Copy by Milan Mann, on Flickr

046 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

047 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

044 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

043 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

041 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

040 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

039 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

038 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

032 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

042 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

36 by Milan Mann, on Flickr


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*Out and About*

Here's a collection of shots from New Brighton Beach to the east of the city and around the Port Hills and Lyttelton Harbour to the south of the city.


New Brighton Pier by Ethan Town, on Flickr


New Brighton Beach by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Pacific Ocean by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Lyttelton Harbour by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Orton Bradley Park by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Christchurch City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Looking over Lyttelton by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Road Closed by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Sheep and the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Summit Road by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Christchurch City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Lyttelton Harbour by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Christchurch City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Summit Road by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Canterbury Plains by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Coopers Knob by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Lyttelton Harbour by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Port Hills by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Summit Road by Ethan Town, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Great shots ET. I love going up the hills, just don't get up there anywhere near as much I should.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

*Rebuild in full swing.

The amount of work going on downtown is mindboggling for such a small city. It's an exciting place to be at the moment. While I miss the old downtown so much, it's good to see construction work booming. And with just the occasional exception, I'm really liking a lot of what is going up.*

012 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

029 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

034 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

005 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

093 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

030 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

046 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

002 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

051 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

122 by Milan Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

033 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

332 (3) by Milan Mann, on Flickr

079 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

19 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

040 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

110 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

004 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

072 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

098 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

033 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

115 by Milan Mann, on Flickr

043 by Milan Mann, on Flickr


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has up to date pics of lyttelton


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

fozzy said:


> Just wondering if anyone has up to date pics of lyttelton


I haven't been there in a while actually but it seems to be recovering slowly, the port and buildings around the town are slowly rebuilding and being redeveloped. This is the best photo I have:


Looking over Lyttelton by Ethan Town, on Flickr


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*Monday 20th of June 2016*

Today I had a look around the city and surrounds. It's been a year since my last photo update and in that time there has been major progress in the recovery of the city centre. Construction has commenced, is well advanced or just starting on many projects across the city centre, and there is a real buzz to the place now, even on an overcast winter day like today. The biggest thing I noticed was the high volume of people - everywhere I looked there were people around, and it will only get busier over the next few years with thousands of people working around Cashel Street. It was especially great seeing the areas around the Avon River finally open again and looking better than ever.


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Town, on Flickr


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*Sunday 21st of August 2016*

Went up Rapaki Track today. A nice warm winter's day with some great views over the city and the harbour. Lots of tall cranes and some new buildings appearing on the skyline too, although it will be another few years before we get some proper density back in the skyline.


Skyline by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Rapaki Track by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Port Hills by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Pegasus Bay by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Lyttelton Harbour by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for updating this thread; really very nice photos


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

No problem. Thank you


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous photography! The landscape environment is very beautiful and the city look nice kay:


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*Thursday 25th of August 2016*

A collection of shots taken today in Central Christchurch. Feel free to check out the Christchurch section of KiwiScrapers for more updates 


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

Went up Kennedy's Bush today. Another nice spot overlooking Christchurch and the Canterbury Plains.


Kennedy's Bush by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Kennedy's Bush by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Kennedy's Bush by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Kennedy's Bush by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*Thursday 15th of September 2016*


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*Saturday 17th of September 2016*


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done! Christchurch city rises again :cheers:


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*Tuesday 11th of October 2016*

It was such a nice sunny 22 degree spring day today. So many people out and about around the city. Really great to see all the construction progressing so well too. Still lots of rebuilding to be done but there's some real momentum now.


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

Also went up the Port Hills today. Pretty decent view over the city from the Summit Road.


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing awesome photos of Christchurch, New Zealand. 
This country and this town is absolutely on my travel bucket list. 
After going over many of your pictures I want to visit New Zealand and Christchurch even more.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates from Christchurch


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

Dusk in the city

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

August 2017 by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


----------



## GoneTomorrow (Aug 3, 2015)

This thread could probably do with an update with a few random pictures of recent developments. These pics are from the last 18 months ish.

Cashel Mall (all buildings visible new)









Looking Southwest from High St (several new buildings)









New Law Courts and Emergency Services buildings









New bus interchange (foreground) and cinema (background)









New riverside bars and clubs 









And at night









Skyline looking north from Lichfield St (tall buildings are pre-earthquake and mostly repaired)









Reimagination and restoration of heritage building facades









New office buildings with extensive diagonal bracing (common theme around the city)

















New central library









New convention centre under construction


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Christchurch :cheers:


----------

